# Dyson



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anybody know who is the local agent for Dyson products in Dubai?

I need someone to repair an attachment.

Thanks

FB


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

furryboots said:


> Anybody know who is the local agent for Dyson products in Dubai?
> 
> I need someone to repair an attachment.
> 
> ...


Jumbo Electronics. See: Dyson Authorized Dealers

_"In UAE and Oman the Dyson brand is represented exclusively by Jumbo Electronics L.L.C. UAE." _

teuchter


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ what he said or call me.......


----------

